# Help! Blu-Ray Home Cinema System..



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I love to watch Football, and I watch a lot of Blu-Ray movies, also on the weekends I enjoy listening to my music via YouTube.

I've just purchased a new TV and Home Cinema system, the Sony KDL50W829 and Sony BDV-E3100.

The TV is great, flawless, I've no complaints.

It's the Sony BDV-E3100 Home Cinema I've got a problem with, this kit is fairly new only 2 weeks old, when I bought it, it said it was 1000W but I used to have an LG BH6220S 850W and it's louder than the Sony.

Can anyone suggest any systems similar to this please? For about the same price, $300-350, USB, 3D, Blu-Ray.


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

I have seen in the Sony BDV-E3100 settings, you can adjust the Speakers to add more 'dB' and the max it will go is '+6dB' of course I haven't tried it at that.

But, if I wanted to add more, equally how would I do it? 1dB to each speaker including sub, or?


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you think it is ok to have the Sub for the Sony BDV-E3100 facing upwards? I have it behind my glass TV unit facing upwards.


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, is it "OK"? I guess, as long as it doesn't cause any of the glass to rattle. However, I don't think your getting enough bass energy out into the room. The sound has to go straight up, then reflect off the ceiling before filling the room. I could be wrong, but it couldn't hurt to experiment with it's position. Try facing it forward. Also, are you married to it under a glass table? if not, try it in different positions in the room. I recently heard of something call the "subwoofer crawl", if your signal wire is long enough, place the sub where you would sit in your listening position, then crawl around the room and listen for the cleanest sounding position,(not to be confused with the loudest!). then place you sub there. it worked for me.

I hope this helps.

Matt


----------

